# The great salt lake+ UP



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=960&sid...-popular-3

Some info and great pics from the "Train who cuts across the Great salt lake"

Manfred


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

More bureaucrat BS. RR tries o fix things like any one else and catch a bunch of flak. Wait till there is failure on the causeway with Hazmat in a train consist then see what happens. Later RJD


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks like a complete rebuild with a concrete trestle might be in order. The causeway appears to be a bad solution and should be removed. 
Should an artificial shortcut be allowed to kill the northern part of the lake? 
That's the rub. 

John


----------



## riffer (May 13, 2013)

This should be interesting. UP has a reputation for playing hard ball. We'll see if this holds true.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

well, if there are environmental concerns 
were not in the 50's anymore 

hardball might not be in the best interest of continuing uniterupted operations 

seems that time and timing might be rather critical here


----------

